# Max the Fraggle needs our help.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

ChipIn: Max "the Fraggle."

Max is a four pound senior Maltese who somehow made it on the streets with his homeless mom, an incredible journey because he is blind with advanced glaucoma. We had his rotten teeth removed, he was neutered and his hernia repaired. Glaucoma in dogs is extremely painful and causes migraine like symptoms - Max has suffered his disease too long and he needs our help. The options aren't great for saving his lovely eyes and it is most likely that both will be removed. All options for Max are expensive. AMA Rescue has paid for his ophthalmology exam and his surgery for 8 teeth extractions, hernia and neutering. His medications to reduce his severe eye pressure are pricey but necessary to his comfort. Please help us help him. 

Watch Max's video and any money you can give toward getting him well would be greatly appreciated. Donating to AMA Rescue is a tax deduction - how great is that! As his foster I am blown away by his resilience, his independence and his loving personality. If it weren't for my fear of a hawk snatching him I would let him wander my yard all day because he enjoys exploring on his lonesome. He is calm and trusting of everyone. Max is a special boy so worth the effort. Every little bit helps and by helping him it allows us to help even more dogs.

Ophthalmologists notes: You are welcome to request the full exam link on YouTube. 
_DIAGNOSIS: Buphthalmos OU; Glaucoma OU; Avisual OU; Lens Subluxation OU_
_PROGNOSIS: Guarded to grave for comfort and vision_
_We have discussed options including medical management, bilateral enucleation, cyclocryothermy, intrascleral prosthesis placement, or_
_chemical ablation. The group will consider their options, and some of these determinations will be made following our assessment of_
_his response to initial medical management._


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this post! I am routing for his recovery. What a special little one


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

This just breaks my heart! You foster parents are such amazing people to do what y'all do. Little Max is precious :wub2: as someone who has suffered migraines, I cannot imagine a poor little dog going through it. :crying:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Great video, Bron. We are on our way! Isn't he just the cutest little guy. Donated and sent the video out to "my rich friends", LOL.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

The song is perfect. What a little loverboy he is! Going to the donation site right now. Good luck to him.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so in love with that face.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bron - sharing the video on my FB page. Poor little boy. He's so sweet. Am a little strapped right now for money after Superstorm Sandy but will be donating to his surgery.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Bron - sharing the video on my FB page. Poor little boy. He's so sweet. Am a little strapped right now for money after Superstorm Sandy but will be donating to his surgery.


Susan,
Those in the path of Sandy or affected shouldn't donate to Max. Your support for him and cross posting him is support enough. Thank you Susan and I hope things are getting better for you.

Bron


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I just donated for sweet Max.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Dear Max,
Madison, Axel and Paxton just sent a donation for your surgery. 
Get well soon!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Madison's Mom said:


> Dear Max,
> Madison, Axel and Paxton just sent a donation for your surgery.
> Get well soon!


Thank you Madison, Axel & Paxton. Max has reached 58% of the amount needed for his surgery and I'm confident that the goal will be reached. I will keep you posted. You are awesome.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

We reached 100% of the money needed for his surgery and Max is booked in for next Tuesday. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeahhh! wishing you all the best Maxie.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That's wonderful to have the support of generous lovers of little dogs!  
Sending hopes and prayers that it goes well, and that before long he will be so much more comfortable.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:chili::chili::chili: Praying all goes well for his surgery!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

fantastc, hope he does well.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

smlcm said:


> We reached 100% of the money needed for his surgery and Max is booked in for next Tuesday. I will keep you posted.


Music to my ears. Sending lots of prayers and love his way.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

So happy to hear this news!! Good luck sweet boy Max with surgery!! You're in the best of care. Thanks for you dedication Bron!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

*Max had his surgery this morning.*

Dropped the little guy off this morning and just had this great news from Max's eye surgeon: 

_"Hi there Bronwyne,

We just finished surgery. Bilateral ISP. He didn't have too much bleeding and did very well - he is recovering now and just had a good dose of pain medication. We'll try to chat this afternoon.

Dr. Fahrer"_


translation: he got to keep both corneas and a prosthetic was implanted behind the corneas, muscles still attached and diseased part of the eye removed. He will have the appearance of eyes that will move normally and open and close - he was always blind so that won't change. The lucky person who gets to adopt him will experience him looking at them when they call his name.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww how precious he is. So much for a little fluff to endure for so long,I can't imagine the pain..
Now he will soon be charming his way into a new home and more hearts...


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

This made my night! I'm so glad this little ones surgery was a success and that he is the road to finding his furever home!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

That made my night too!! So happy for Max. He is adorable and will soon find his forever home! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the explanation, Bron. I was confused when I read it before as to whether they had to remove his eye. Great news that it went so well.:chili::chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Such wonderful news for that sweet little boy.


----------



## Avec Bravissimo (Nov 23, 2012)

This story really choked me up....I hope he ends up being happy every moment for the rest of his life - he certainly earned it!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That's wonderful, and an amazing procedure! Sending wishes and prayers that things continue to go well, and that he soon has the perfect forever home! {{{{Max}}}}

Adding some more hugs for his medical team and for you! {{{{}}}}


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

How's MAX doing today Bron? When we he get to leave the hospital?


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

he is so precious. i love his sweet face. so happy to hear the surgery went well.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

LuvMyBoys said:


> How's MAX doing today Bron? When we he get to leave the hospital?


 Max is doing great and eating and up and about. Since he is on a fairly high dose of pain control Dr. Fahrer and I decided it was best to keep him hospitalized one more night. She is very happy with the way that his eyes are looking and he just needs to be kept comfortable. Because he is such a tiny senior and he went through a painful surgery I feel more comfortable leaving him the extra night where he can be monitored and Dr. Fahrer can check his eyes tomorrow morning before discharging him.

Last night the overnight staff at the Eye Care for Animals contacted me to run through the menu options for Max. I hope they showed him the wine list. 

Bronwyne


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww it warms my heart to see him doing so well. Can't wait for happy post - op vids!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I am so happy to hear that he will have 2 normal looking eyes. His (LUCKY) new owner will be able to gaze into his eyes, and I just know that he will feel that gaze. So happy that each of our small donations came together to make this possible for him. I feel somehow connected to him, and truthfully, I wish that I could be the one to adopt him. Wouldn't be a good fit though, with a 3-year-old grandchild and a VERY wild maltese of my own running around. Hope he finds a perfect new home.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Gail I know how you feel. Max really needs peace and quiet and someone to carry around in a kangaroo pouch - he likes to look out with the wind in his ears. I brought Finn (another AMA Rescue) home before he was neutered and boy that was a mistake - all my dogs were able to fend off his attempts to mount them, even the 15-year-old but poor little Max was defenseless so him so I had to make other arrangements. My pack are all older and used to new dogs coming and going so they don't bother a newbie. Made me see how vulnerable Max really is.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

How is dear Max doing? 

Edited to add: Oh, I just noticed some new information about him on the AMAR website! http://americanmalteserescue.org/special_angels.html


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Our little Max has had a bit of a set back with one of his eyes. He got an infection in the smaller eye. We are hoping the infection will clear. If not, he may need to have his eye taken out. Prayers and good thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Sending those prayers and good thoughts for the little guy. {{{{{Max}}}}} :heart:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So sorry to hear the news about Max. Prayers that he will not need the surgery to remove his eye. So sad.....


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dearest Bron and Gigi ...

I am sorry that this has been yet another thread I totally missed seeing.

I am sorry to hear that sweetheart Max has an eye infection now. Bless his heart.

I just made a donation to AMAR. I would have liked to send more, but, hope to do so next month. This year there will not be money spent on Christmas gifts ... so, it is not because of money spent for that purpose. We, too, were hit by superstorm Sandy. However, although we have already paid a nice sum to our insurance company and the contractors ... we have not been as lucky as some of our friends on the eastern shore, to even get repairs and renovations started. I am not complaining ... and, I still count my blessings. However, this has put a dent in our budget this month. Instead of our beautiful blue Christmas lights decorating the outside of our home ... the front is instead, adorned with blue tarp covering the roof!

Thank you, Earth Angels Gigi and Bron ... for taking care of and loving Max. My prayers are for Max that his eye infection will not end up being serious. I do know that he could not be in a better place right now. 

Please give precious Max a gentle kiss and loving hug from me.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh gosh, Gigi. I'm so sad to hear that. Praying the infection will clear with meds. He's been through a lot.:wub:


----------

